
'Wearable Eyes' Make You Appear Friendly, Social Even When You're Not - spectruman
http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/artificial-intelligence/wearable-eyes-agencyglass-emotional-cyborgs#.U0f-Iaw6oMY.hackernews
======
midas007
I'm sure there's something to this, but it looks like hideous Chindōgu.

